# Hymer Ducato Dashboard access- Help please?



## Graham_666 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a 2013 B534 on a Ducato chassis and have been trying to install a DAB aerial. It's mounted on the screen and works well, but any advice on how to route the cable through the dashboard would be very welcome. At the moment it is trailing over the dash until I can see how to do this. I am reluctant to start unscrewing things until I can see how they come apart and go back together.

Any advice would be gratefully received!
Thanks
Graham


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not sure how it compares with my Peugeot Boxer dashboard, but I have routed several cables through now. Perhaps a picture of the dashboard would help.

I guess there will be extra bits between the Ducato bits and the Hymer windscreen. If you have a clipboard, you can remove that to get access around the radio, by removing the radio and it's metal surround and then there are two screws holding the clipboard. Also if you have the little glove box on top at the passenger side, you can remove that with a couple of screws also. Then you should have enough access maybe to route your aerial lead. The screws are all torx type.

Hope this helps a bit.

Martin


----------



## Graham_666 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Will need to get some photos...*

Thanks Martin
I will need to take some photos and post them. Mine is LHD and ideally I want to have the aerial on the left but very high up the screen. We don't have an elevating clipboard but I think I might be able to unscrew the fitting.

Thanks for your advice 
Graham


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Hymer Ducato dashboard*

There is also a screw under the mat at the bottom of the drink holder/container thingy that has a lid.
Hope it goes well.
Geoff


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I think the OP's van is an "A" class so it does not have the standard dash panel


----------

